# Black Tank --> Boom!



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Figured I would let you all in on my entertainment over the last weekend. I was finishing up flushing out my black water tank with my Flush King (which I have always highly recommended) after the end of a long weekend when a seam on my black tank let go. It made a very loud "Bang!" and water sprayed with enough velocity out of the tank to spray out the gaps in the enclosed underbelly sheet on either side of the tank. Thank goodness I was on my third fill/drain cycle, so it was (mostly) just water and not straight sewage.

I figure that the tank was just defective (which is what the dealer is telling me, and is replacing under warranty) and that I just had it completely filled to flush so that is when it was holding the most weight and let go (we rarely have it more than 1/2 full since most of our trips are weekenders). But in the back of my mind I can't help but wonder if somehow the Flush King pressurized the tank and caused it to fail. I just can't figure out how that would be possible considering the tank is vented through the roof. I would assume the venting is working since we don't get any smell when we flush the toilet. Plus, even if the vent was plugged up by TP or something else, surely the plug would let go before the tank itself!

Anyway, I'd be open to any suggestions on how the Flush King could have possibly caused this. I can't figure out how, but there are some folks in this group that have a lot more experience than me. As background information we've had the trailer since January, had it out on 7 trips (using the Flush King on the last 4).

Chet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Chet,

I highly doubt anything that you did will cause a breakage. 
Actually Outback uses Roto-molded tanks. Rotomolded parts are exceptionally tough and durable because the tanks made this way have thick stress free walls. There may have been a sidewall that was too thin and it ruptured there.

The best way to know is to look at the defective one and see where it came apart, at the seams or did it burst somewhere.

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if it wasn't vented properly? I use a gizmo called a Johnny chock to hold open the toilet when I use the FK to see when its full, as well as to make sure there isn't a pressure build up even though it should be vented.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Same here with the Johnny Chock. That little guy is pretty handy when it's time to back fill the black hole. I never considered it was helping with venting but it certainly makes sense. Now I like it even more.

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Forget to turn the water off in time, and Johnny will be "OLD OUTBACK FAITHFUL!"


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

To funny...
Since chetlenox was on the black water tank erupting, thought I would add some humor...

I got a nice suprise last trip (first outback trip) while trying to drain the grey water tank.

I put my water hose adapter on there and pulled the GREY valve...

Well, Mr. keystone label installer put the GREY/BLACK stickers on the wrong side.

After seeing TP trying to make it out a water hose, I knew SOMETHING was not quite right. It was NOT a user error, I didn't grab the wrong valve. I've not noticed this before, as I always do BOTH, guess in the past they were just dumped in the wrong order - and I put a nasty drain line in the bumper!!!

I hope if this was a MFR issue on more than mine, that I would have seen it in the forums here somewhere...

Guess I'm going to have to get the P'touch out and going...

Novice here on BLACK tanks! But what is the primary reason for the flush king product? Am I dont' something wrong if I fill it to the brim and then dump tank? SORRY, don't mean for this to get off topic chetlenox.

Cheers!


----------



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

My discharge handles were misslabled too. I have to remember that when discharging the greywater I pull the black water handle and vise versa. You would think they could get something that simple right.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

hurricanplumber:

I actually haven't seen the tank that failed yet. I almost started pulling the underbelly covers off to take a look, but instead just hussled it to the dealership so they could get a new tank ordered (I'm taking a trip next weekend and am trying to get it turned around). I'll ask to see it though...

lukn2doit2:

No problem, that's not a hijack. I DO know that the black/grey label swap is a very common problem with the Outbacks. So much so that it seems to be a running joke. Somebody at the factory must have been putting them on wrong for a good long time.

Y-Guy:

I just can't figure out how it couldn't be vented, although I admit I didn't check it out before I dropped it off at the dealer on the way home from the Coast. If it wasn't vented, wouldn't I be getting "blowback" smell from the toilet when I flushed? Either way, you can bet I'll be checking out the vent when I get it back from the dealer now...

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Chet it should be vented through the top of the camper. I say should be since stuff can get lodged in the pipe while they are building it.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe I'll have to do some checking to make sure the vent from the roof is going all the way into the tank once I get it back. That won't tell me if it wasn't hooked up right or was plugged on the original tank, but at least it should ease my mind on using my Flush King again...

Thanks, Chet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like a defect in the tank to me. I agree tthat you would be getting some odor if the tank was not venting properly.

As far as the labels, I have come to the conclusion that the trailers are shipped from the factory without labels, and then the dealerships apply them. How else can you explain the amount of screwups since 2002. This is of course only my opinion, but when I was doing the PDI on my 26RS, the technician going over the unit with was the one who labeled the handles. Both of my handles are black in color, so that method is not applicable.

A good way to tell is, the black tank handle should be closest to the toliet, as that is the only thing draining into the black tank. The grey tank handle will be somewhere near the tub/kitchen sink end of things.

Tim


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Get this, only the grey tank handle is labeled on my 21RS. I thought maybe Keystone took the black labels away from the label installers!









Walter


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

A new owner lesson: On our first outing with our Outback, we went to dump after a 4 day campout. After pulling the cap off the dump, I found out the hard way that the dealer had left both the valves OPEN. I wasn't sure if that was their idea of a joke, or simple forgetfulness. Needless to say, I now check that regardless of when I last dumped.

Fred


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

yech!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

EEEEEWWWWWWWWWW!


----------

